# apache und SSL zertifizierung Name stimmt nicht überein



## Schrumpel (27. März 2003)

ich hab mir einen apache 2.44 server und das ssl modul gebaut. funktioniert auch alles außer das wenn ich auf eien seite zugreife folgendes passiert. ich bekomm dann ja die meldung zertifikat anehmen:

das sicherheitszertifikat ist ok
das datum ist ok
der auf dem Sicherheitszertifikat angegebe name ist ungültig und stimmt nicht mit dem namen der site überein.

wenn ich das zertifikat installiere und dann sage vorgang fortsetzen dann wird die seite nicht mehr angezeigt. ist das so richtig. wohl kaum.

beim schlüssel generieren hab ich bei common name test eingegeben und der servername ist http://www.test.de.

das ganze läuft unter windows lokal.
irgendwie weiss ich nicht weiter.
hat jemand nen tip?


----------

